# New Guy Boat rigging questions



## 1gr8bldr (May 24, 2016)

Much has changed in the last few years with led lights and the power needed to run them. I need to understand a few basics to help decide what to do. I have a 24ft SeaArk rigged for shallow river catfishing. My console, I built up front on the deck, steering wheel horizontal so I can steer from in front or behind the console by use of the bearing ball atached to the wheel. This was for navigating extremely shallow water sight fishing at low speeds. My loads, battery, gas, rigging all built in balanced so that I am 100% level floating to about 15mph. This allows the boat to travel extremely shallow because the entire boat is working equally to float the load. My steering is hydraulic, and boat will cross 7 inches with jack plate down or 5 inches with jack plate raised slightly being pushed by a 150 Yamaha jet. It is very quiet and will move the boat flounder gigging speed at idle. I can thread a needle with this boat. Those that have ran jets know that reverse acts like a 3rd wheel on a moffit forklift. Since the motor never changes directions with a jet, we just change the flap, it allows easy use of reverse to pull the rear for steering corrections. For example, I can turn the 24 ft boat around in circles with only about 26ft needed. Anyway, the boat is likely set up perfect for flounder gigging, except lighting. This is where I have lots of questions. Years ago, boat lights were below surface? Now I see them above surface. No glare this way? We will start with this question and go from here. I live in NC and usually go to the coast twice a year. I will try to load some boat pics. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 24, 2016)

Pics


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 24, 2016)

Old setup


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

beautiful boat and dang 150 wow
this question comes up alot n one of the best things you can do if you havent done so already is use the search function at the top right of the forum page
here is a link if you dont see the search function hope it helps

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...olafishingforum.com/f32/&ss=17532j39118674j29


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Get rid of the lights you are using. Very nice boat. Mount a small platform to your gunnels. Above water lights is all I use, because I move alot. Don't have to worry about raising and lowering and hitting stuff. There are a millon and one opinions on lights,and over the past 40 years I tried most of them. HPS mounted to your platform, The platform does not have to be large ,just large enough to mount the lights. I run 3-400watt HPS lights. One dead center and two at either side angled out. With a yoke mount you can angle the up when hauling and down when fishing.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (May 24, 2016)

I may regret it, but since this boat will not be a dedicated flounder boat, I will not be building a raised deck. I have thought about a rail. I could easily make one and mount the lights to it. How important is the light height? I could mount them on a rail, or on 12 to 24 inch risers from my rod holders. Basically weld a short 1/2 inch threaded rod into the end of a short piece of conduit. On the threaded rod, have a big wing nut with a rubber washer. I have rigged overhead lights this way on 7 ft poles screwed into my custom rod bases welded onto the boat rails. Basically they are 3/4 thick, 1.25 x 2 block of aluminum taped out to 1/2 bolt/rod holder thread. Or I could just mount them at the rod holder height. The pic of the old lights are mounted on a pivot and slide system I made, works like a cheap trolling motor. I just lift and they come out of the water and slide up until they balance more level than down. This for running. Point is, the big bases allow about any fabrication. Even the rail, if I built one would bolt down . I just don't know what is best and what pros and cons come with each one. Since I don't do this often, I've ordered LED lights for low power consumption


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

It sounds like to me you want something that is easily removable and/or very low profile. I would look into Led Light bars. They are very brite and you can get the Phillips brand in 52 inch for under 100 dollars. I don't have any experience with them on a boat, I'm just trying to answer your question. There are some guys that are experimenting with them on bowfishingcountry.com. Some are adding the yellow tint to eliminate glare. Maybe go to that website and do a search.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you look in this post you'll see how I did my quick release mount on my SA


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Go Cat fishing!


----------

